# Pvr 501 Unusual loud whining noise



## Nyte_eyes (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi all, I woke up this morning to hear an unusually loud, whiny, ringy noise coming from the receiver. It was making this noise before, but not this bad, I thought it was just the fan. Am I about to have a crash here? This is a replacement unit as well. Please help.

I should mention that we can hear this from across the room, its actually quite painful. It just started this morning.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a friend who does PC repair and he makes alot of money from replaced FANS. It sounds like the fan is faulty, with it being one of the few MOVING PARTS in your Reciever it isn't shocking to hear it has gone bad. 

The fan may totally stop working and that won't cause a crash, but the Heat that builds up from the lack of a working fan can cause a crash. It might be better to get it fixed now, but I guess that depends on how much it will cost you. 

Some say Echostar uses low quality components??? I would practice my angry "Im gonna go back to cable voice" and maybe a sympathetic CSR may give you a break on swapping it out???


----------



## Nyte_eyes (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, the other replacement unit costed nothing because we are under contract, this thing is so loud, its over running the whinig noise of my PC. Thats pretty bad.


----------



## Nyte_eyes (Apr 22, 2002)

An update--- my hubby is on the phone with Dish as I type this. They are being understanding as usual. Seeing as how this is our 3rd replacement refurb unit, they are going to send us a brand new unit. The CSR said they do a 3 strikes and youre out on the refurbs. But anyway, no headaches getting a replacement. Only headache I have is from the jet engine like whine coming from the PVR.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

2 out of my 3 recievers that went bad were out of warranty, so I never assume anyone is under warranty. Lucky for you everything worked out well.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Glad to hear they are still doing that. They did that for me on my 3rd dishplayer, but be carefull read the box and the inside. Look for the orange refurb notice . They sent me a refurb unit and I was mad as heck. I called them back and they sent me a new unit.(BTW) the new unit should come with a new remote.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

nyte-that unusally loud whining noise is just charlie ergen at night wheesing in his sleep that the merger hasn't been completed YET!!!


----------

